# Organizing the family room



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm reorganizing our "family room" (one end of a large room). Right now it is all hardwood flooring. My daughter always strews her Playmobil and Legos in front of the TV, and they are forever underfoot. Her shelf of toys is right in that area. Now that the TV is also a Wii, having the toys underfoot is a safety hazard as well as an annoyance. I'm not opposed to her leaving things out between play periods, so that her fantasy can continue. So, I'm taking out the couch, and just leaving three comfy chairs in front of the TV. This will leave a wide strip behind where the chairs are for her to bring out her Playmobil. 

I've been trying to think of how to delineate between the two spaces, to prevent her toys from encroaching on the TV space. The clearer the demarcation, the more likely she'll keep her stuff on her side of the room. Having a rug under the chairs/TV is an obvious choice, and maybe that will work. Having a folding screen would take too much room. Maybe if I get a rug with a deep nap she won't even think about putting her small toys on it. Any other clever ideas?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My kids had some large shallow trays they could strew their legos in. They were wooden and about 2 feet square, and maybe 3 inches deep. The Legos were accessible and mostly stayed contained that way. Then, when they were in the way, we could just stack the trays up (under our coffee table). It worked for us.


----------

